# anyone try molocure or ibsacol anyone



## yimark73 (Jun 3, 2004)

i just ordered both molocure and ibsacol and was wondering if anyone has tried these products. please let me know if you have tried either of these products. thank you


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

yes tried ibsacol and it works!


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

I tried molocure for 6 months, for what it costs it was a waste of money for me.tried ibsacol for a short time it seemed to help, but I did not give it an honest try, I'm involved with a different approach witch involves getting away from using ibsacol( Dr. Dahlams method)


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Ditto....my experience with Molecure was horrible. It left me more sick.The company that I purchased this junk from was an MLM and IMO scammed me out of hundreds of dollars.Be very careful of any advertisement that promises that their "miracle product" can do everything from a to z, for every ailment known to man!There is a Mangosteen Fruit Juice salesman on this BB that reminds me of the Molecure people....making all kinds of promises to sick, deperate people (Mangosteen Juice is $25+ per bottle!) and taking complete advantage of their vulnerability.Good luck.


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I just put a post on the product section of this site asking if anyone had tried Molocure...thanks I guess I got my answer that it doesn't work. I was skeptical about it because it has aloe vera in it and I heard that aloe vera can have a laxative effect on some people.Calle


----------



## JulieAust (Jul 20, 2004)

Wish I read this string yesterday! I just bought a $34 bottle of Aloe Vera Juice and guess what, I feel worse...I was just diagnosed with IBS-D & Diverticulosis (last Monday). Maybe I should try ibsacol...Julie<awaiting a miracle cure>


----------

